# Christmas Party In November



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Some of my mates are leaving for pastures new before Christmas and I thought we could all do a Christmas Party - we've all spent the last few years together. Now I'm looking for Turkey, crackers, trees, presents all the kit and kaboodle that goes with Christmas.

So, my question is, does anyone know of a place that will hold this for us - we want an all inclusive "brunch" type menu with roast turkey, chipolatas and Christmas pud, but it is important that the decorations and tree etc. are all there too.'

I was thinking a private room in one of the hotels but really don't know where to start (I know, unusual for me but hey ho).

Anyone got any ideas?

It'll be for around 12-16 thirsty folk!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sure several of the hotels will do this for you and they'll all have their Xmas decorations etc by now too.

Pamela - can your people help?

The Jebal Ali group are usually quite helpful too.

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Of course! We'd be delighted to. AC, I will send you a pm now to get more details and we can take it from there. We've got a lot of great options!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

wait is it thanksgiving party at end of Nov or are you like celebrating Christmas in Nov


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> wait is it thanksgiving party at end of Nov or are you like celebrating Christmas in Nov


He's British. Thanksgiving is an American holiday, so as per his original message, he is celebrating Christmas in November because some of his mates are leaving in December. It's a nice thought!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> He's British. Thanksgiving is an American holiday, so as per his original message, he is celebrating Christmas in November because some of his mates are leaving in December. It's a nice thought!


aah ok thanks for clearing up ... btw roast turkey is very famous for thanksgiving so got confused


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> aah ok thanks for clearing up ... btw roast turkey is very famous for thanksgiving so got confused


Yup and also for Christmas.


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice one Andy, even if I dont celebrate Xmas, any festive season is always nice, especially the prezzies!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Gigi 1974 said:


> Nice one Andy, even if I dont celebrate Xmas, any festive season is always nice, especially the prezzies!


I think that for most of us Christmas is a cultural holiday, rather than a religious one. 
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hash4272 said:


> aah ok thanks for clearing up ... btw roast turkey is very famous for thanksgiving so got confused


Yes Hash, but I'm not American....

I'm thinking of a nice Alpine type ski lodge look with loads of decorations, a REAL christmas tree, our pressies to each other (nothing sensible) and a proper celebration before everyone goes their own way.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Yes Hash, but I'm not American....
> 
> I'm thinking of a nice Alpine type ski lodge look with loads of decorations, a REAL christmas tree, our pressies to each other (nothing sensible) and a proper celebration before everyone goes their own way.


If money was no object you could hire one of the rooms at the Kempinski that overlook the ski slope. They are decorated rather like an alpine lodge.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> If money was no object you could hire one of the rooms at the Kempinski that overlook the ski slope. They are decorated rather like an alpine lodge.


If only... But yes, top idea!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

@Elphy, sadly the ski chalets are maximum 6 people...


----------

